# Basque :  Thank you



## SwissPete

Hello! Can anyone tell me how to say _Thank you_ in Basque (with pronounciation if possible)? Thank you.


----------



## Ander

I know they say milesker in the French Basque Country.

It seems to be the French mille (one thousand from "mille merci=lots of thanks") associated with Basque esker.

Esker must have something to do with thanking because you find it in eskerrik asko, the way of saying thank you in the Spanish Basque Country.


----------



## belén

I've always heard: *Eskerrik asko* 
Cheers
Belén


----------



## yujuju

Yes it is like that.

Ander, that "milesker" comes from "mila esker" fast-said, it is also known here, but it's used less.

Agur!


----------



## Ander

yujuju said:


> Yes it is like that.
> 
> Ander, that "milesker" comes from "mila esker" fast-said, it is also known here, but it's used less.
> 
> Agur!



I checked in a Basque dictionary and it gave me right. Mila comes from Latin mille (one thousand) and milesker means "a thousand thanks".

I'm am just wondering whether esker (thanks) is a true Basque word or another loanword from Latin as over 70% of Basque vocabulary is non-Basque.


----------



## yujuju

Ops ok, so a new written form for me!

I think that one is basque, it sounds so at least. 
But is it true so a big amount? Lots of words are Latin loans, but I don't think they are so, so many.


----------



## Ander

yujuju said:


> But is it true so a big amount? Lots of words are Latin loans, but I don't think they are so, so many.



I forgot to say that some Basque words are not of Latin but of Celtic origin.

Many non-Basque words are so much changed in their look that they seem to be  original Basque ones. That's why I still wonder whether esker could actually be a latin word "in disguise".


----------



## SwissPete

*ESKER* to all!


----------

